# الصمامات الميكانيكية



## engineer sameer (15 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الصمامات الميكانيكية​ 
تنتشر الصمامات الميكانيكية في حياتنا بشكل كبير، فهي موجودة في كل الأماكن التي نعيش فيها تقريبا، ابتداء من البيت وانتهاء بأكبر المنشآت العملاقة، وذلك لأن هذه الآلات ترتبط بشكل مباشر مع الموائع بصورة عامة، ومع مياه الشرب والتي تمثل عصب الحياة بصورة خاصة.
ونحن في هذا الرابط سنقوم معا بإذن الله تعالى بالتعرف على هذه الصمامات ونحدد الميزات التي يختص بها كل صمام، والحالات التي يستخدم فيها إن وجدت.

تعالوا معنا أيها الأحبة في البداية لنجيب على السؤال التالي:

ما هو الصمام الميكانيكي
؟​


----------



## engineer sameer (16 أغسطس 2011)

ألا يوجد هناك مشاركات؟


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أغسطس 2011)

A valve is a mechanical device that controls the flow of fluid and pressure within a system or process. 
A valve controls system or process fluid flow and pressure by performing any of the following functions:
*Stopping and starting fluid flow
*Varying (throttling) the amount of fluid flow
*Controlling the direction of fluid flow
*Regulating downstream system or process pressure
*Relieving component or piping over pressure


----------



## MachineDoctor (17 أغسطس 2011)

الصمامات الميكانيكية هي مكونات تتحكم في سريان المائع , 
سواء في اتجاهه أو في أو في كميته , أو في ضغطه 

و متابع معك الموضوع أخي سمير


----------



## engineer sameer (17 أغسطس 2011)

إجابات جيدة، ولكن تحتاج إلى تدقيق.

لقد سألت هذا السؤال في أحد محاضراتي في نقابة المهندسين، ولكن الإجابة كانت تختلف قليلا عن إجاباتكم، وكانت إجاباتهم كالتالي: 
1- صمامات تتحكم بالتدفق.
2- صمامات تتحكم بالضغط.
3- صمامات تتحكم بالمستوى.
4- صمامات تتحكم بالحرارة.​ 
فمن أجاب بهذه الطريقة حقيقة كانت إجابته بناء على ظاهر السؤال، أما المقصود من السؤال فهو مختلف.
لابد لنا أيها الأكارم بداية أن نفرق بين ما يتحكم به الصمام فعليا، وبين طبيعة الإشارة التي ترد إلى الصمام لتتحكم بالنظام.
فهذه المذكورة آنفا إنما هي إشارات للتحكم بالنظام من خلال الصمامات، أما الصمامات فهي تتحكم بجريان الموائع، لذلك فهي تتحكم في أمرين اثنين فقط، هما: كمية واتجاه المائع المار من خلالها.​ 
ولذلك فإني أعرف الصمامات كالتالي:​ 


الصمامات الميكانيكية: 
هي آلات للتحكم بكمية واتجاه المائع المار من خلالها في منظومات الأنابيب.​ 

​وقلنا في الأنابيب، لأن الصمامات يختص وجودها في الأنابيب فقط، ولا توجد في الخزانات أو على السدود مثلا، وعلى مثل تلك نطلق إسم البوابات.

ويستجد لدينا سؤال هنا: لماذا قلنا في التعريف آلات، ولم نقل معدات؟​


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أغسطس 2011)

حسنا،
قلنا آلات، لأن الصمامات تتكون من عدة أجزاء، منها ما هو ثابت، ومنها ما هو متحرك (أي يكون هناك حركة نسبية بين أجزائها) وهذه مع بعضها يتم العمل عليها لإنتاج وظيفة معينة، وهي التحكم بجريان المائع كما قلنا.
أما المعدات فهي عبارة عن قطع ثابتة، أي لايوجد حركة نسبية بين أجزاءها، مثل الكوع والفتحة (orifice).​ 
والآن أيها الزملاء الكرام،دعونا نتعرف إلى أجزاء الصمامات.​ 
سؤال: ما هي أجزاء الصمامات؟​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (20 أغسطس 2011)

Body
Bonnet
Seat
Disc(gate,plug,butterfly,globe,needle,diaphragm,)
Stem
Actuator (manual or automatic)b
Disc+stem+actuator=Trim
Stuffing box and Packing
Gland follower
Gasket between body and bonnet


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (20 أغسطس 2011)

generally these are most common parts


----------



## eng-osama-am (20 أغسطس 2011)

لصمام : هو عبارة عن جهاز يصمم للسيطرة على جريان المادة أو حالتها بدون زيادة في طاقتها . وتختلف الصمامات في التصاميم اعتمادا على نوع الخدمة المطلوبة . 


لكي يتم اختيار صمام في وظيفة معينة هناك عوامل تحدد نوع الصمام الذي يجب اختياره والعوامل هي :​
وظيفة الصمام . هل هي فتح وغلق فقط أو هي سيطرة على جريان المادة أو هي لمنع الجريان المعاكس . ​
كيفية عمل الصمام . هل يعمل الصمام يدويا أو كهربائيا أو بالهواء . ​
نوع المادة التي تمر خلال الصمام . ​
سرعة المادة وكميتها . ​
درجة حرارة المادة ومقدار ضغطها . ​


يمكن تقسيم الصمامات حسب الوظيفة التي تستعمل من اجلها الى عدة اقسام 
وهي : ​
صمامات الفتح والغلق الكلي :- وتستعمل لهذا الغرض عدة انواع من الصمامات منها . ​

الصمام ألبوابي ( gate valve ) ​
الصمام ألسدادي ( plug valve) ​
ج- الصمام ذو السدادة الكروية ( ball valve) 
​
صمامات السيطرة على جريان المادة والتحكم في كميتها :- وهناك عدة أنواع من هذه الصمامات نذكر منها . ​

الصمام الكروي ( globe valve) ​
الصمام الخانق ( butter fly valve ) ​
ج- الصمام ذو السدادة المرنة ( diaphragm valve ) 
​
صمامات منع الجريان بالاتجاه المعاكس :- وتستعمل لهذا الغرض صمامات اللاعودة ( check valve) وتوجد عدة أنواع من هذه الصمامات . ​
صمامات تنظيم ضغط المادة :- وتستعمل لهذا الغرض صمامات الأمان ( safety relief valve ) وتعمل هذه الصمامات بصورة اوتوماتيكية للتخلص من السوائل والغازات عندما يرتفع الضغط عن القيمة المسموح بها داخل الأوعية أو الأبراج أو المبادلات الحرارية أو الأنابيب في الوحدات التشغيلية . ​


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أغسطس 2011)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> Body
> Bonnet
> Seat
> Disc(gate,plug,butterfly,globe,needle,diaphragm,)
> ...


 
نعم صحيح أخونا الكريم (Mechaniky_Methanex)
هذه هي الأجزاء العامة لكل صمام.
وأريد أن أتحدث عنها بشكل مفصل قليلا.


----------



## engineer sameer (20 أغسطس 2011)

قبل ان أتحدث عن ذلك أحب أن أعلق على كلام المهندس أسامة حيث قال:






eng-osama-am قال:


> لصمام : هو عبارة عن جهاز يصمم للسيطرة على جريان المادة أو حالتها بدون زيادة في طاقتها . وتختلف الصمامات في التصاميم اعتمادا على نوع الخدمة المطلوبة . ​


 
قولك: "المادة" فيه عمومية، لأن كلمة المادة شاملة لكل ما هو موجود في هذا الكون سواء كان صلبا أو مائعا.
وأريد أن أسأل: ماذا تقصد بكلامك حالة المادة؟ هل تقصد حالتها الطورية: الغازية والسائلة والصلبة؟
إذا كان كذلك فهذا الكلام خطأ، لأن الصمامات لا دخل لها بحالة المادة، فهي تقوم بوظيفتها سواء كان المائع المار فيها غازا أو سائلا.
وقولك دون زيادة في طاقتها لا أدري ماذا نستفيد منه في التعريف! فقد قلنا أنها آلات للتحكم بجريان المائع.​ 
وأرجو أن ترجع للتعريف الذي ضبطُّهُ أنا، فإنك لن تجد له مثيلا سواء في الكتب العربية أو الأجنبية بحسب ما أعلم.​ 
وبالنسبة لكلامك:​ 


eng-osama-am قال:


> لكي يتم اختيار صمام في وظيفة معينة هناك عوامل تحدد نوع الصمام الذي يجب اختياره والعوامل هي :
> وظيفة الصمام . هل هي فتح وغلق فقط أو هي سيطرة على جريان المادة أو هي لمنع الجريان المعاكس . ​
> كيفية عمل الصمام . هل يعمل الصمام يدويا أو كهربائيا أو بالهواء . ​
> نوع المادة التي تمر خلال الصمام . ​
> ...


 



فهو سابق لأوانه، فأرجو منك أن تتسلسل معنا في المواضيع حتى نصل إلى ما نصبوا إليه.​ 

ولك مني أحلى سلام.​


----------



## engineer sameer (21 أغسطس 2011)

والآن نعود إلى السؤال: مم يتكون الصمام؟​ 
إن الأجزاء الرئيسية التي يتكون منها الصمام تنقسم إلى مجموعتين:​ 
1- أجزاء تتعرض في عملها لضغط المائع المار من خلال الصمام بشكل مباشر.​ 

وهي: 
ا- جسم الصمام (Body) 

ب- القرص (Disc) 
جـ- القبعة (Bonnet)​​
​وهذه الأخيرة منهم من يسميها القلنسوة، ومنهم من يسميها الفنجان لأن شكلها يشبهه، واسمحوا لي أن أسميها العمامة.:75:


2- أجزاء تتعرض في عملها لضغط المائع المار من خلال الصمام بشكل غير مباشر.​ 

وهي:
1- المقعد (seat)

2- الساق (stem)
3- الحشوات ومحكم الحشوات (Backing Gland) 
4- الشوكة (Yoke)
5- المحرك (Actuator) ​​
​حيث تسمى مجموعة منع التهريب بـ (Stuffing Box).

هذه هي الأجزاء الرئيسية لكل صمام بشكل عام.​ 
وفي المرفق تجدون بعض الصور التي تبين الأجزاء المذكورة.​


----------



## engineer sameer (21 أغسطس 2011)

ونرى هنا في الصورة الأولى القرص موصولا مع الساق خارجا من القبعة.
بينما في الصورة الثانية نشاهد سدادة الحشوات.
وفي الصورة الثالثة يمكننا مشاهدة الشوكة بشكل واضح. ​ 
والآن أيها الأحبة، دعونا نتعرف إلى الوظائف الرئيسية للصمامات الميكانيكية، فهل هناك من يحب أن يشاركنا في عرضها؟​


----------



## وائل عبده (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## متعب البقمي (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة للقارىء ...واسأل الله أن يوفقكم في دنياكم وآخراكم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (21 أغسطس 2011)

*functions:
*Stopping and starting fluid flow
*Varying (throttling) the amount of fluid flow
*Controlling the direction of fluid flow
*Regulating downstream system or process pressure
*Relieving component or piping over pressure
*Also preventing reverse flow
*


----------



## engineer sameer (24 أغسطس 2011)

نعم صحيح، ولكن عندي ترتيب آخر لها كالتالي:
للصمامات الميكانيكية أربعة وظائف رئيسية هي:​1- التحكم باتجاه المائع (Direction): ​حيث تقوم هذه الصمامات بالتحكم باتجاه انتقال المائع، ومن أمثلتها: صمامات الكرة، وصمامات عدم الرجوع، وصمامات السدادة ....​ 
​2- ضبط كمية المائع المار (Regulating):
وهي تتحكم بكمية المائع المارة بحيث تتناغم مع كمية استهلاك النظام، ومن أمثلتها الصمامات الكروية والسدادة والفراشة....​ 
​3- عزل أو إيقاف مرور المائع (Isolation/Stop):
وتقوم هذه الصمامات بإيقاف مرور السائل في الأنابيب، ومن أمثلتها: الكروي، الكرة، السدادة، البوابة....​ 
​4- التنفيس (Vent):
وفي هذه المهمة تقوم الصمامات المخصصة لذلك بالمحافظة على كمية المائع المحصور في المنطقة التي يعمل فيها الصمام، وتجنب النظام من زيادة ضغط المائع الموجود والذي قد يؤدي إلى الانفجار، ومن أمثلتها: صمامات الأمان (Safety Valve)، صمامات المحافظة على الضغط (Relief 

valve).
​
​وكما تلاحظون أيها الزملاء الكرام بأننا نتحاشا ذكر الصمامات الهيدروليكية، لأنها بنظري منفصلة عن هذه الأنواع من الصمامات.
والآن ما رأيكم أن نتعرف إلى الصمامات؟
ولنسأل الآن ما هي أنواع الصمامات الميكانيكية؟ وما هي ميزات كل واحد منها؟
فمن يسرد لنا أنواعها؟​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (24 أغسطس 2011)

Gate Valve ............. Usually used for isolation (on/off) valve 
Globe Valve ............ Usually used for throttling and regulating flow
Butterfly, Plug, Ball, Needle, Diaphragm .......... are usually used for both regulation and stop or start but they differ according to media or temperature and pressure
*for example: diaphragm valve is very good with chemicals
Check valves ........... are usually used to prevent reverse flow
Safety and Relief valves .......... are usually used to relief excess pressure from the system and to protect system from being damaged


----------



## engineer sameer (25 أغسطس 2011)

تصنيف الصمامات


تصنف الصمامات بحسب ثلاثة معايير أساسية هي:​

1- حسب نوع التحكم.
2- حسب نوع القرص.
3- حسب نوع المحرك.​


----------



## engineer sameer (25 أغسطس 2011)

أنواع الصمامات بحسب نوع التحكم:
1- صمامات تتحكم بتدفق المائع.
2- صمامات تتحكم باتجاه المائع.
3- صمامات تتحكم بتدفق واتجاه المائع معا.​


----------



## engineer sameer (25 أغسطس 2011)

أنواع الصمامات بحسب نوع القرص: ​لكي نتحدث عن أنواع الصمامات بحسب نوع القرص، لابد ان نشير أولا إلى أن هذه الصمامات تنقسم إلى مجموعتين بحسب نوع حركة القرص،والمجموعتان هما:

أولا: صمامات ذات أقراص تتحرك بشكل خطي (Linear motion).
ثانيا: صمامات ذات أقراص تتحرك بشكل دوراني (Rotary motion).


وسنتحدث بداية عن الصمامات ذات الأقراص التي تتحرك أثناء عملها بحركة خطية، وهي:


----------



## engineer sameer (25 أغسطس 2011)

1- الصمامات البوابة (Gate Valve):

وقد توجد في بعض الكتب بإسم (sluice valve) أي صمامات السد.

بالنظر إلى المرفق الأول نرى الشكل الخارجي لهذه الصمامات، حيث تمتاز هذه الصمامات بشكلها المستدق (Taper shape)، وبطول جسم الصمام وذلك لأن القرص يتحرك بشكل كامل من موضعه إلى الموضع الآخر.

ويوجد من هذه الصمامات عدة أنواع: فقد تكون هذه الصمامات فيها الساق (Stem) هو المتحرك، كما هو في المرفق الثاني، أو قد يكون المتحرك أصلا القرص فقط، ويكون داخل الأنبوب غير ظاهر الوضع إن كان مفتوحا أم مغلقا، ويكون الساق ثابتا، كما هو موضح في المرفق الثالث.​وهنا سؤال عملي: كيف نحدد في موقع العمل أن الصمام الذي في المرفق الثالث مفتوح أم مغلق؟​


----------



## engineer sameer (25 أغسطس 2011)

​ميزات صمامات البوابة:
​1- هذه الصمامات تامة الفتح أو تامة الإغلاق، ولذلك يسمح بكامل التدفق المادة المارة خلاله.
2- لأنها تامة الفتح تكون مقاومة الضغط في أدنى درجاتها، ولذلك يكون فقدها الموضعي قليلا بالمقارنة بالصمامات الكروية.
3- لها ميزة ثنائية الإتجاه حيث يمكن تركيبها بالاتجاهين مع الحصول على نفس النتيجة في العمل.
4- تستخدم هذه الصمامات بشكل خاص في عزل أنظمة السوائل وخاصة الماء..​مساوئ صمامات البوابة:
​1- لا يمكن استخدامها في العادة كصمامات عزل، إلا إذا صممت لذلك بشكل خاص.
2- صعوبة صيانة قرصها.
3- تعتبر بطيئة تشغيليا، وذلك لطول مدة الفتح والإغلاق بالمقارنة مع الصمامات الأخرى، حيث أنها تحتاج إلى عدد من الدورات ليتم إغلاقها أو فتحها.
4- تسبب مشاكل التمرير في الأنظمة التي تتغير فيها درجة الحرارة مثل وحدات إنتاج البخار (المراجل) وغيرها.​ 
وعدم استخدامها كصمامات تحكم بالتدفق يعود إلى عدة أمور:
1- لا يحدث تحكم دقيق من خلال القرص، فإذا تم فتح الصمام (10%) مثلا فإنه لا يعطي كمية تدفق (10%) من التدفق الكلي، أي أن منحنى العمل لها غير ثابت.
2- عند فتحها فتحة جزئية تحدث إهتزازات في المنظومة خاصة عند الضغوط العالية.
3- يحدث تآكل للقرص المفتوح جزئيا، ويحدث أيضا تآكل لمقعد القرص (Seat). ​ودعونا نسأل السؤال التالي: كيف يمكن أن نعالج مشكلة التمرير في الصمامات البوابة في الأنظمة التي تتغير فيها الحرارة؟​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (25 أغسطس 2011)

Gate valves used in steam systems have flexible gates. The reason for using a flexible gate is to prevent binding of the gate within the valve when the valve is in the closed position. When steam lines are heated, they will expand, causing some distortion of valve bodies. If a solid gate fits snugly between the seat of a valve in a cold steam system, when the system is heated and pipes elongate, the seats will compress against the gate, wedging the gate between them and clamping the valve shut. This problem is overcome by use of a flexible gate (two circular plates attached to each other with a flexible hub in the middle). This design allows the gate to flex as the valve seat compresses it, thereby preventing clamping.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (25 أغسطس 2011)

I'm very happy with your subject and after you finish your discussion I'll share you and also our colleagues some files about valves that may be useful for all of us in our work


----------



## engineer sameer (26 أغسطس 2011)

This is my pleasure
TY


----------



## engineer sameer (26 أغسطس 2011)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> Gate valves used in steam systems have flexible gates. The reason for using a flexible gate is to prevent binding of the gate within the valve when the valve is in the closed position. When steam lines are heated, they will expand, causing some distortion of valve bodies. If a solid gate fits snugly between the seat of a valve in a cold steam system, when the system is heated and pipes elongate, the seats will compress against the gate, wedging the gate between them and clamping the valve shut. This problem is overcome by use of a flexible gate (two circular plates attached to each other with a flexible hub in the middle). This design allows the gate to flex as the valve seat compresses it, thereby preventing clamping.


 
Yes. that's right​


----------



## engineer sameer (26 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للسؤال: 



engineer sameer قال:


> وهنا سؤال عملي: كيف نحدد في موقع العمل أن الصمام الذي في المرفق الثالث مفتوح أم مغلق؟​


 

فيمكن ذلك عن طريق لمس الأنبوب على جانبي الصمام، فإن كان هناك اختلاف في درجة الحرارة، فيكون الصمام مغلقا، وإن كان هناك تماثل في الحرارة يكون الصمام مفتوحا، لماذا؟
لأن المحتوى الحراري (الإنثالبي : h) ثابت على جانبي الصمام بحسب ما يخبرنا به علم القدرة الحرارية (Thermodynamics).​ ​


----------



## engineer sameer (27 أغسطس 2011)

نتابع الآن الحديث عن أنواع الصمامات الميكانيكية بحسب نوع القرص:

2- الصمامات الكروية:
وتستخدم هذه الصمامات لعملية الخنق في الأنابيب (Regulating) ولعملية العزل أيضا (Isolation)؛ وذلك بسبب وجود عدة أشكال منها، ونلاحظ صورتها كما هو موضح في المرفق.​ويوجد لها ثلاث أشكال رئيسية هي:
ا - ذو النمط (T).
ب -ذو النمط (Y).
جـ -ذو النمط الزاوي.


----------



## engineer sameer (27 أغسطس 2011)

أما النمط (t) فهو موضح في المرفقات السابقة، ويستخدم عادة في عملية التحكم في تدفق المائع، وهو الأسهل تصنيعا من بين الأنواع الثلاثة، ومقاومة الانسياب فيه أقل من باقي أنواع الصمامات، لذلك فهو الأكثر شيوعا.​


----------



## engineer sameer (27 أغسطس 2011)

أما النمط  الموضح في المرفق فيستخدم لعمليات الخنق طويلة الأمد والتي تكون فصلية ويكون عندها فرق الضغط ليس مهما، فهي تمتلك أعلى فرق ضغط، وهي قوية العزل، وبسبب شكلها فهي يمكن أن تفتح بصورة جزئية دون أن يتآكل القرص.​


----------



## engineer sameer (27 أغسطس 2011)

والنمط على شكل زاوية كما هو في المرفق يستخدم عندما يكون هناك انحناء (كوع/Elbow) في الأنبوب بوجود عملية تحكم فللاختصار حيث تستطيع أن تعكس السائل بزاوية 90 درجة.​


----------



## engineer sameer (28 أغسطس 2011)

فوائد الصمامات الكروية:
​1- قابلية غلق جيدة خاصة ذو النمط .
2- تعطي تصرف جيد في عملية الخنق.
3- شوطها قصير (بالمقارنة مع الصمامات البوابة).
4- شرعة التشغيل بالمقارنة مع الصمامات البوابة.
5- سهولة وسرعة صيانة القرص أيضا بالمقارنة مع الصمامات البوابة.​وأما عيوبها:
​1- يحدث فيها هبوط بالضغط مقارنة مع البوابة.
2- الصمامات ذات الأحجام الكبيرة والضغوط العالية تحتاج إلى محركات كبيرة مما يعني زيادة الطاقة بالتالي التكلفة .
3- تكون هذه الصمامات أكبر من غيرها من الصمامات عند نفس مقدار التدفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (28 أغسطس 2011)

3- الصمامات الإبرية:


وهذه الصمامات المبينة في المرفق تقوم بعمل صمام الكروي، إلا أنها تستخدم عادة في الغازات، حيث تمتاز بشكل قرصها الذي يمثل إبرة مخروطية الشكل، ولذلك يمتاز عمله بالدقة المنتاهية بالتحكم بمقدار التدفق.
تستخدم هذه الصمامات بصورة عامة في خدمات الآلات وخطوط القياس حيث يمكن الحصول على تحكم دقيق جدا.​ 
​سؤال: أين نجد مثل هذه الصمامات في بيوتنا؟


----------



## علي الحجامي (28 أغسطس 2011)

اقدم شكري وتقديري لك استاذنا الكريم على هذا الموضوع , بارك الله بك وبالتوفيق


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أغسطس 2011)

أستغفر الله، إنما أنا زميل لكم، ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير على مرورك الكريم


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 أغسطس 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> 3- الصمامات الإبرية:
> 
> وهذه الصمامات المبينة في المرفق تقوم بعمل صمام الكروي، إلا أنها تستخدم عادة في الغازات، حيث تمتاز بشكل قرصها الذي يمثل إبرة مخروطية الشكل، ولذلك يمتاز عمله بالدقة المنتاهية بالتحكم بمقدار التدفق.
> تستخدم هذه الصمامات بصورة عامة في خدمات الآلات وخطوط القياس حيث يمكن الحصول على تحكم دقيق جدا.​ ​سؤال: أين نجد مثل هذه الصمامات في بيوتنا؟



اظن انك تقصد الصنابير العادية الموجودة في المنزل ( الحنفيات) ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أغسطس 2011)

كلا! حاول مرة أخرى يا ميكانيكي.​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 أغسطس 2011)

من شرحك ليها اظن ان هي اللي بتتحكم في تدفق وضغط الغاز اللي بيدخل المنازل
بس مش متأكد لان انا معنديش غاز. بس انا اعرف ان في صمام للتحكم في ضغط الغاز اللي بيدخل البيت وكميته و اكيد دي حاجه تستلزم الدقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أغسطس 2011)

صحيح، يعني لا يوجد عندكم اسطوانة غاز؟


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (29 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههه
اه عندنا اسطوانة غاز طبعا ..... وطبعا انت قصدك ان فيها برضه صمام تحكم من نفس النوع طبعاااااا


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أغسطس 2011)

:75:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

منتظرين باقي الموضوع الشيق يا هندسه

علي فكرة انا اتسألت مرة في انترفيو عن معني كلمة الهندسة الاجابة موجوده في التوقيع بتاعك ماعدا حاجة مهمة (اتمام العمل بأكثر الطرق أمانا)


----------



## engineer sameer (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه الملاحظة، سأقوم بإضافتها، وكما قالوا: مجالس الرجال مناقحة العقول.


----------



## engineer sameer (30 أغسطس 2011)

سنتحدث الآن عن آخر الصمامات التي كنت أنوي التحدث عنها فيما يتعلق بالصمامات ذات الأقراص التي تتحرك أثناء عملها بشكل خطي، ألا وهو:
​4- صمام الأمان:
تستخدم هذه الصمامات كعامل أمان في الأنظمة المضغوطة، حيث تقوم بتخليص النظام من المائع الزائد عن طريق طرده خارجا.

ويمكن ملاحظة شكله من خلال المرفق رقم واحد، حيث تم الاستعانة بصورة للمهندس عبد الناصر عجوة، والمرفق الثاني يبين أجزاءه الداخلية بالرسم الميكانيكي.​يستخدم الذراع اليدوي في الحالات الطارئة عند فشل الصمام بالفتح التلقائي، وأيضا في حالة الفحص.

أما صامولة الضبط فيتم من خلالها ضبط نقطة الضغط التي يعمل عندها الصمام.

أما حلقة الضبط فيتم من خلالها العمل على ضبط كيفية خروج المائع، فإما أن يخرج مرة واحدة فيكون الصوت كصوت القنبلة، أو يخرج بشكل تنفيس.​
​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## engineer sameer (31 أغسطس 2011)

معلش يا جماعة عندي سفر ورح نكمل إن شاء الله تعالى الأسبوع القادم.
فإلى اللقاء 
وحتى ذلك الحين أستودعكم الله تعالى دينه وأمانته


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (1 سبتمبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> معلش يا جماعة عندي سفر ورح نكمل إن شاء الله تعالى الأسبوع القادم.
> فإلى اللقاء
> وحتى ذلك الحين أستودعكم الله تعالى دينه وأمانته



توصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله يا هندسة


----------



## Hythamaga (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله نكمل قريب لما يرجع مهندس سمير


----------



## engineer sameer (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، ها قد عدنا من جديد.


سننتقل الآن إلى القسم الآخر من أنواع الصمامات بحسب شكل القرص، وهو قسم الأقراص التي تتحرك أثناء أدائها لعملها بشكل دوراني.

يمتاز هذا القسم بسرعته التشغيلية، حيث أنه من خلال دوران القرص 90 درجة أي ربع دورة يكون قد فتح بالكامل أو أغلق بالكامل، ولذلك يطلق على مثل هذا النوع من الصمامات بالسريع تشغيليا.​ 
ولذلك فنحن لا نحتاج لعمله اليدوي (handweel) "العجل اليدوي"، بل نستخدم فقط (wrench) أي "الذراع" أو "المفتاح" كما يحب أن يسميه البعض. 
هل هناك أسماء أخرى له في بلدكم؟​


----------



## engineer sameer (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أول هذه الصمامات التي سنتحدث عنها هو:​ 

5- صمام الكرة (القرص شكله كرة):
يستخدم هذا النوع من الصمامات عادة في الأنظمة ذات الأهمية، مثل أنظمة التحكم الهوائية، أنظمة الغاز الطبيعي، وذلك لجودة عزله الميكانيكي.​ 

ولذلك هو غالي الثمن بالمقارنة مع باقي الصمامات.​


​ونلاحظ شكله وتركيبته من خلال المرفق الأول والثاني، حيث يظهر القرص الكروي وفي وسطه ممر للمائع.

ولكن، لماذا يمتاز هذا الصمام بجودة عزله الميكانيكي؟​
​


----------



## engineer sameer (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ميزات صمامات الكرة:


1- سريعة الفتح والإغلاق، فهي ممتازة تشغيليا.
2- أصغر حجما وأخف وزنا من الصمامات البوابة.
3- قوة التشغيل الميكانيكي أقل بالمقارنة مع صمامات البوابة والكروية.
4- لا تحتاج إلى تشحيم.
5- قليلة فرق الضغط.
6- يعطي إحكاما في العزل.
7- يمكن أن تصنع كصمامات تحكم بالاتجاه كما هو مبين في المرفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (11 سبتمبر 2011)

عيوب صمامات الكرة: 
1- غير مناسب للتطبيقات التي تتطلب الخنق الثابت، إلا إذا تم تصميمه لهذا الغرض.
2- سهل التآكل عند عملية الخنق.
3- غالي الثمن بالمقارنة مع الصمامات الأخرى.
4- عند انحصار شائبة بين القرص وجسم الصمام تؤدي إلى فشل الصمام.​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (12 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدالله علي السلامة ياهندسة


----------



## engineer sameer (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسلمك


----------



## engineer sameer (14 سبتمبر 2011)

6- صمامات السدادة:​وتستخدم في الأنظمة التي تحتاج إحكام في العزل، حيث تكون في المواضع التي تستخدم فيها صمامات البوابة، ولكن هذه الصمامات أغلى مقارنة مع البوابة، إلا أنها تحكم العزل أكثر منها.

ومع أنها تكون بنفس كفائة صمامات الكرة، إلى أن هذه الصمامات تتحمل قوة أكبر بسبب تصميم شكلها.​ 
هذه الصمامات غير مصممة لتكون كصمامات ضبط للانسياب، ولكن في بعض التطبيقات يمكن أن تستخدم خصيصا لذلك وبالاخص لخنق انسياب الغاز.​ 
وتستخدم أيضا كصمامات تحويل اتجاه الموائع في بعض الانظمة.
وتمتاز أيضا في أنها سهلة الصيانة، فيمكن صيانة القرص دون الحاجة إلى فك جسم الصمام من المنظومة.
لاحظ المرفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كمقارنة مع صمامات الكرة:​1- سعرها أغلى من صمامات الكرة.
2- فقدان في الضغط أعلى من صمامات الكرة.
3- أقوى من صمامات الكرة.​


----------



## engineer sameer (14 سبتمبر 2011)

من يجيب عن السؤال الذي في صمامات الكرة؟


----------



## engineer sameer (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حسنا، أنا سأجيب:​
يعود السبب في ذلك إلى أن الانطباق الحاصل بين كل من القرص الكروي وجسم الصمام عبارة عن مساحة وليس خطا (أو مساحة قليلة) كما هو الحال في صمام البوابة والكروي غيرهما.​
​


----------



## engineer sameer (22 سبتمبر 2011)

7- صمام الفراشة:​وهذه الصمامات تستخدم للعزل إيضا كما في البوابة والكرة.​لاحظوا شكلها في المرفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (22 سبتمبر 2011)

​تتميز عن باقي الصمامات بعملها في التدفقات العالية حيث يظهر الفرق بينها وبين باقي الصماماتفي الحجم والوزن وبالتالي السعر وسرعة التشغيل وفرق ضغط منخفض.

وتتميز أيضا بسهولة صيانتها عدم وجود مكان تنحشر فيه السوائل، لذلك يمكن استخدامها في المياه المالحة والطينية.​ 
ولكن يكمن عيبها أنها يشيع فيها التكهف، ولذلك تستخدم في الضغوط المنخفضة فقط، فكلما كان الضغط أكبر من 5 بار صارت الرغبة في اختيارها أقل.​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ننتظر المعلومات المميزة و المفيدة 
شكرا لك


----------



## engineer sameer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

8- صمام عدم الرجوع:​وهذه الصمامات مصممة لكي تسمح بالانسياب في اتجاه واحد بأدنى مقاومة وتمنع انعكاس او رجوع المائع بأقل تسريب.
الأنواع الأساسية لهذه الصمامات هي الصمامات التأرجحية (swing check v/v) والصمامات ذات القرص المائل (tilting-disc check v/v) والصمامات الكروية (ball v/v) وصمامات الرفع ذات النمط (T).​


----------



## engineer sameer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

في المرفق صورة (swing v/v)


----------



## engineer sameer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

وهذه صورة (tilting)


----------



## engineer sameer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

صورة (ball)


----------



## engineer sameer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

وهذه صورة (lifting)


----------



## النور القادم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع 
الله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 سبتمبر 2011)

واااااااااااااااااصل مجهودك الرائع
شكرا لك:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## engineer sameer (30 سبتمبر 2011)

آخر هذه الصمامات التي أحب أن أتحدث عنها في هذا الرابط هو:​ 

9- الصمام الحراري:


حيث يستخدم مثل هذه الصمام - يمكن رؤية صورته في المرفق - في التحكم باتجاه المائع المار من خلالها في المنظومة متحكمة بذلك بدرجة حرارة هذا المائع، عن طريق توجيهه إلى مبرد.​


----------



## engineer sameer (30 سبتمبر 2011)

_مبدأ العمل:_​نرى من خلال المرفق التركيب الداخلي لهذا الصمام، حيث نلاحظ بوابة الدخول، وبوابتي الخروج: أحدهما للتبريد والأخرى للمسار العادي، فعند مرور المائع من خلال الصمام، يتلامس هناك مع قطعة سيليكونية.​ 


عند ارتفاع حرارة المائع ترتفع حرارة القطعة السيليكونية الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تمددها، وتحرك بذلك القرص لتفتح بوابة المائع الحار (Hot) وتغلق بوابة المائع البارد(Cold)، ويتوجه بذلك إلى المبرد، وعند نزول الحرارة تتقلص هذه القطعة لتغلق بوابة المائع الحار وتفتح بوابة المائع البارد.​ 
لاحظ أن عملية الفتح والإغلاق قد تكون جزئية، وبذلك يتحكم هذا الصمام بدرجة حرارة المائع عند أي درجة يتم تثبيته عليها من خلال التحكم بالنابض الموجود في الجانب العلوي من الصمام.​ 
أنظر المرفق.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس mechaniky_methanex شكرا لك موضوع شيق واحب متابعته ..ولكن اذا ممكن سؤال واتمنى ان لا اكون قد قاطعتك .. مالفرق بين ال relief valve وال safty valve??


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> مهندس mechaniky_methanex شكرا لك موضوع شيق واحب متابعته ..ولكن اذا ممكن سؤال واتمنى ان لا اكون قد قاطعتك .. مالفرق بين ال relief valve وال safty valve??



اولا أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع خاص بالمهندس سمير 
جزاه الله عنه خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيه
كل ما في الامر اني حاولت التفاعل مع المهندس سمير ... مثلما وجدت ردودك ومشاركاتك مشكورا علي كثير من المواضيع
وهذا ما يساعد الجميع علي الترقي وتنقيح المعلومات والوصول بها الي اعلي درجات الدقة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> اولا أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع خاص بالمهندس سمير
> جزاه الله عنه خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيه
> كل ما في الامر اني حاولت التفاعل مع المهندس سمير ... مثلما وجدت ردودك ومشاركاتك مشكورا علي كثير من المواضيع
> وهذا ما يساعد الجميع علي الترقي وتنقيح المعلومات والوصول بها الي اعلي درجات الدقة


 
شكرا لك على تفاعلك مع كثير من المواضيع وشكرا للمهندس سمير على هذا الموضوع الجميل .. مهندس سمير اتوجه اليك بنفس السؤال المدرج اعلاه: مالفرق بين ال releif valve و ال safty valve؟؟ واتوجه باعتذاري اليك كوني طرحت السؤال للمهندس العزيز Mechaniky_Methanex ظنا مني انه صاحب الموضوع , ورغم كوني اجد الثقة الكاملة بان يجيب على الجواب . الا اننا يجب ان لانتجاوز صاحب الموضوع الاصلي .. تحياتي لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لتفهمك للأمر اخي واظن ان المهندس سمير لا يمانع في الاجابة عن الاسئلة المطروحة في الموضوع من اي عضو لذلك سأقول إجاباتي وانتظر رد وتعقيب المهندس سمير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 سبتمبر 2011)

في الكلية كان المتعارف عليه هو ان الفرق بين Safety & Relief Valves ان الاثنان يستخدمان لحماية النظام من الضغوط العالية التي تتعدي الحد المسموح به ولكن الفرق في ال setting pressure حيث ان الضغط المطلوب لفتح كل منهما يختلف ... فال safety يفتح عند ضغط اكبر من ال relief تقريبا يفتح عند ضغط ال system failure وبذلك يكون هو خط الدفاع الاخير بعد ال relief و الذي يفتح عند ضغط اكبر من الoperating pressure 
example
نظام يعمل عند ضغط 10 بار يتواجد به 3 عناصر :
1- relief valve opens at 11.2 bar
2-Safety valve opens at 15 bar (design pressure 16 bar) and
3- Rupture disc opens at 15.5 bar
(هذا هو ما درست في الكلية)
طيب الحياة العملية : بدأت تختلف المعلومات فيقول البعض ان ال relief valve for liquids& safety valve for gases
لكن اظن هذه المعلومة غير مكتملة وغير صحيحة
كده الفيصل هو الكود ASME Boilers and Pressure Vessels Code
اللي بيقول ان ال safety valve هو pressure relief valve بيشتغل بتأثير ال inlet pressure و بحدده من rapid opening او ما يسمي pop action
اما ال relief valve فلا يفتح بنفس السرعة ولكن يتناسب فتحه مع زيادة الضغط 
ببساطه اكثر 
safety valve has a short lift as once it starts to open it gets full open (has longer blow down) and
relief has longer lift and has smaller blow down
ومعني blow down ان بعد الضغط ما بيرجع لطبيعته في النظام ال setting اللي بيبقي عليه ال safety بيقل عن ال adjusted setting علشان كده لو فتح بنضطر نعمله اعدة ضبط مرة اخري .... علي عكس ال relief اللي بيرجع تاني لوضعه الطبيعي دون تغير (او مع فرق بسيط) ولا يحتاج لاعادة ضبط (ودي واحده من الفروق بينهم)
يعني اظن ان دي معظم الاراء وانا عن نفسي مع رأي الكود لان فعلا لما السيفتي بيفتح بتحس ان في انفجار حصل من شدة السرعة الخاصة بطرد الضغط علي عكس ال relief صوته بيكون هادي وبيفتح ويقفل كتير جدا ويضبط نفسه تاني ببساطه
علشان كده برضه انا بلاحظ ان استخدام السيفتي ديما بيكون في انظمة ال large vessels زي steam drum مثلا لكن ال relief تلاقيه في معدات صغيرة زي مضخة او خط انابيب

انتظر تعليق المهندس سمير


----------



## يامن علي حسن (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> في الكلية كان المتعارف عليه هو ان الفرق بين Safety & Relief Valves ان الاثنان يستخدمان لحماية النظام من الضغوط العالية التي تتعدي الحد المسموح به ولكن الفرق في ال setting pressure حيث ان الضغط المطلوب لفتح كل منهما يختلف ... فال safety يفتح عند ضغط اكبر من ال relief تقريبا يفتح عند ضغط ال system failure وبذلك يكون هو خط الدفاع الاخير بعد ال relief و الذي يفتح عند ضغط اكبر من الoperating pressure
> example
> نظام يعمل عند ضغط 10 بار يتواجد به 3 عناصر :
> 1- relief valve opens at 11.2 bar
> ...


 
شرح جميل وممتاز ولكن الا يشترط ان ال relief valve يوضع عادة بعد المضخات لحمايتها من الضغط الزائد؟؟ ام ان هذا الشرط ليش ضروريا ؟؟


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 سبتمبر 2011)

لقد ذكرت هذا بالفعل في اخر ملحوظة في اخر سطر في الرد
غالبا ال relief يصاحب معدات مثل المضخات او انظمة المواسير البسيطة
لكن طبعا مش شرط انه يكون متواجد ممكن انظمه يكون مش متواجد فيها وده علي اساس Design اللي بيجي والشركات بتنفذه


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> لقد ذكرت هذا بالفعل في اخر ملحوظة في اخر سطر في الرد
> غالبا ال relief يصاحب معدات مثل المضخات او انظمة المواسير البسيطة
> لكن طبعا مش شرط انه يكون متواجد ممكن انظمه يكون مش متواجد فيها وده علي اساس design اللي بيجي والشركات بتنفذه


 
صحيح شكرا جزيلا لك .. بدورنا ننتظر اجابة المهندس سمير فهو استاذنا في هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (1 أكتوبر 2011)

زملائي الأكارم:​
أشكر لكما هذه الثقة التي لها مكانها في قلبي، وأود أن أشير إلى أمرين:​

1- أنا هنا زميل لكم ولست استاذا فأنّا لي ذلك، وربما أقلكم علما أفضل مني علما.​

2- لقد تعمدت ألا أتوسع في هذا الموضوع عند ذكر هذان النوعين فيما مضى لأمرين: أحدهما أني أريد أن يكون هذا الرابط تفاعلي، وليس إملاء فقط، والثاني أني قد سئلت هذا السؤال فيما مضى وأجبت عنه خطأ.​ 
​


----------



## engineer sameer (1 أكتوبر 2011)

أما بالنسبة للسؤال، فإني لا أزيد على كلام الميكانيكي، ولكن أود أن أطرح الموضوع بشكل مختلف قليلا كالتالي:
تعالوا بنا نمعن النظر في الكلمتين: (Safety) و (Releif)، وترجمتهما (أمان) و (تنفيس).
فالأمان: هو السلامة في كل حال.
والتنفيس: إخراج الفائض عن الحاجة (التفييض)، بالرغم من أن كلمة تنفيس ليست دقيقة، إذ قد تعني إخراج كل ما بالداخل، ولذلك أميل إلى مصطلح تفييض.​ 
وبالنسبة للصمامات هناك ثلاثة أشكال منها:

1- صمام الأمان (Safety Valve)​
2- صمام التفييض (Releif Valve)

3-صمام التفييض للأمان (Safety Relaif Valve)​



​فصمام الأمان تم استخدامه فيما مضى للأمان عند انهيار النظام، فيكون هذا الصمام عامل أمان خوفا من الانفجار، وقد كان قد استخدم في المراجل في بدايات إنشاءها، حيث كانت انفجارات المراجل تسبب 40% من الوفيات في ألمانيا في القرن التاسع عشر.
وهذا الصمام عادة مغلق، وعند عمله يفتح الصمام كاملا عند بلوغ قيمة محددة، ويبقى على وضعه حتى ينتهي الضغط في النظام، فهو يفتح مرة واحدة عند عمله فقط، 
(ولهذا قلنا أن كلمة تنفيس ليست دقيقة)
وكان يستخدم في الغازات سواء الهواء أو البخار.​ 
أما صمام التفييض: فقد استخدم في السوائل للمحافظة على ضغط النظام، فيمكن اعتباره صمام تحكم (Control Valve)، من خلال طرد كمية السائل الزائدة في النظام، وتكون فتحة الصمام متناسقة مع كمية المائع المراد طرحها خارجا، فقد يفتح عدة مرات في الدقيقة، قد يبقى على فتحة واحدة لمدة طويلة، وكل ذلك حسب الحاجة، فهو قد يكون عادة مفتوحا عند عمل النظام، وهو مستخدم في الأنابيب، وعادة ما يكون هذا الصمام في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية، حيث يتم إعادة السائل إلى خزان النظام بسبب ارتفاع كلفته وعداوته للبيئة.​ 
وتم استحداث صمام يعمل بشكل يقارب صمام التفييض ويكون ألة أمان للنظام وللعمال، وهو (Safety Relaif Valve) حيث يتم معايرته على قيمة معينة، وعند بلوغها يفتح الصمام كاملا، ويغلق عند بلوغ قيمة دنيا، ففيه قيمة للفتح وقيمة للإغلاق، حيث صار يستخدم بدلا من صمام الأمان الذي كان يسبب كثيرا من التكلفة بسبب إفساده للنظام كاملا.
ونرى هذا الصمام عادة في أنظمة الهواء والأنظمة البخارية والمائية، سواء في الأنابيب أو الخزانات المضغوطة.​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت بما فيه الكفاية من العلم.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> أما بالنسبة للسؤال، فإني لا أزيد على كلام الميكانيكي، ولكن أود أن أطرح الموضوع بشكل مختلف قليلا كالتالي:​
> 
> تعالوا بنا نمعن النظر في الكلمتين: (safety) و (releif)، وترجمتهما (أمان) و (تنفيس).
> فالأمان: هو السلامة في كل حال.
> ...


 
والله جواب جدا جميل ..استفسار بسيط هل يوجد فرق بين ال relief valve وال regulater valve ؟؟ ام ان مبدا عملهما واحد ؟؟ وعذار على مقاطعتنا للموضوع , ارجوا ان تتابع موضوعك بخصوص الصمامات وانواعها بعد الاجابة على هذا السؤال , وبارك الله بك


----------



## engineer sameer (3 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الكريم (intell dell)، هل سؤالك خاص بالأنظمة الهيدروليكية، أم عام لكل الأنظمة؟​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> المهندس الكريم (intell dell)، هل سؤالك خاص بالأنظمة الهيدروليكية، أم عام لكل الأنظمة؟​


السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. فيما يتعلق بمجال عملي فهي الانظمة الهيدروليكية.. ولكن السؤال هو بشكل عام لكل الانظمة , فارجو التوضيح الملزم وبارك الله بك.....
ولدي استفسار بسيط لوسمحت بخصوص الفقرة قبل الاخيرة, كلا (صماما الامان والتفييض ) يعتبران صمامان لحماية المنظومات من الضغط الزائد عن الحاجة والذي قد يسبب ضررا او انفجارا في المنظومة .. ولكن هل من الممكن حصرا ان نطلق تسمية ال safty valve على الصمام المستخدم في منظومات الغاز والبخار ( اي المنظومات الغازية) , ونطلق تسمية الrelife valve على الصمام المستخدم في المنظومات الهيدروليكية ؟؟؟ ام لا يشترط ذلك ؟؟ وشكرا مرة ثانية استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## علاء المشني (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم عالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## engineer sameer (3 أكتوبر 2011)

سلمك الله.


----------



## engineer sameer (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا جدول عبارة عن مقارنة بين الصمامات الثلاثة أحببت أن أضعه بين أيديكم.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك جدا والله ...بقي الفرق بين ال relief valve وال regulater valve .. انتظر ردك يا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

هل شاهدت سؤالي؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> هل شاهدت سؤالي؟


 
السلام عليكم.. نعم شاهدت سؤالك استاذي العزيز واجبتك ان سؤالي يتعلق بالانظمة الهيدروليكية لان هذا هو اختصاصي .. ولكن ليس لدي مانع في ان تجيب على هذا السؤال فيما يتعلق بالانظمة الاخرى كذلك .......... وشكرا جزيلا لك استاذي العزيز


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. فيما يتعلق بمجال عملي فهي الانظمة الهيدروليكية.. ولكن السؤال هو بشكل عام لكل الانظمة , فارجو التوضيح الملزم وبارك الله بك.....
> ولدي استفسار بسيط لوسمحت بخصوص الفقرة قبل الاخيرة, كلا (صماما الامان والتفييض ) يعتبران صمامان لحماية المنظومات من الضغط الزائد عن الحاجة والذي قد يسبب ضررا او انفجارا في المنظومة .. ولكن هل من الممكن حصرا ان نطلق تسمية ال safty valve على الصمام المستخدم في منظومات الغاز والبخار ( اي المنظومات الغازية) , ونطلق تسمية الrelife valve على الصمام المستخدم في المنظومات الهيدروليكية ؟؟؟ ام لا يشترط ذلك ؟؟ وشكرا مرة ثانية استاذنا الفاضل


 
سبحان الله، لا أدري كيف أني لم أر أجابتك، ربما أنك كنت تكتب خلال عملي على الجدول، على كل حال: 
أما في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية فهو نفسه ما نتحدث عنه، ولكننا هنا نتحدث عن الصمامات الميكانيكية وفيها يعتبر صمام تفييض فقط.
ولكن احذر ان تقول كلمة تفييض في الموقع فسيضحك الناس علينا، لأن العرف عندهم يختلف عن هذا الصرح العلمي، فأنا هنا أتعمد أن أكتب بلغة عربية فصيحة وبتسلسل منطقي مرتب قدر استطاعتي. 
وأنا أنصح الزملاء عادة بأن يطلقوا الألفاظ المشهورة في عرف بيئتهم الخاصة، ولا يستخدموا الألفاظ العلمية، فمثلا كلمة (Boiler) تعني عند العامة مكان إنشاء البخار، أما في مصطلح المهندسين فهو (Steam Generator).
والله الموفق.
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك.​


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> ولكن هل من الممكن حصرا ان نطلق تسمية ال safty valve على الصمام المستخدم في منظومات الغاز والبخار ( اي المنظومات الغازية) , ونطلق تسمية الrelife valve على الصمام المستخدم في المنظومات الهيدروليكية ؟؟؟ ام لا يشترط ذلك ؟


 
هي في العادة كذلك كما قلت.
والظاهر أنك أخبر مني فيها، فتقبل تحياتي.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> سبحان الله، لا أدري كيف أني لم أر أجابتك، ربما أنك كنت تكتب خلال عملي على الجدول، على كل حال:
> 
> أما في الأنظمة الهيدروليكية فهو نفسه ما نتحدث عنه، ولكننا هنا نتحدث عن الصمامات الميكانيكية وفيها يعتبر صمام تفييض فقط.
> ولكن احذر ان تقول كلمة تفييض في الموقع فسيضحك الناس علينا، لأن العرف عندهم يختلف عن هذا الصرح العلمي، فأنا هنا أتعمد أن أكتب بلغة عربية فصيحة وبتسلسل منطقي مرتب قدر استطاعتي.
> ...


 
عفوا استاذ سمير.. لا اعرف ان كان قد حصل التباس بخصوص الاسئلة ام لا.. انا سالتك مالفرق بين ال relife valve وال regulater valve في الانظمة الهيدروليكية ؟ هل مبدا عملها واحد .؟؟ لا اعرف فان كانت هذه اجابتك فهي غير واضحة .. ارجو التوضيح بشكل اكثر لو سمحت .. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nofal (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Engineer (intel dell): Hyd. Pressure Relief Valve = Hyd. Pressure Regulator Valve​ 
So is it clear​ 
With my best regards​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. لو سمحت اكمل موضوعك بخصوص الصمامات فهو موضوع جميل جدا لما فيه اهمية كبيرة في الحياة العملية ........ تحياتي لك .. بانتظار المزيد


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

على الرحب والسعة.
أنا في خدمتك​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وبانتظارك


----------



## engineer sameer (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ننتقل الآن أيها الزملاء الكرام إلى التصنيف الثالث للصمامات، وهو بحسب المحرك للصمام.​
فمن المعلوم أن هناك الكثير من المحركات التي يتم من خلالها التحكم بعمل الصمام، وهذه المحركات هي: 


1- المحرك اليدوي(Hand Weel): وقد سردنا الكثير من الصور له، ويمكن ملاحظته من خلال المرفق.​


----------



## engineer sameer (8 أكتوبر 2011)

2- المحرك الكهربائي(Electric Motor): يمكن ملاحظته في المرفق رقم (1)، ويتكون من محرك كهربائي متصل بصندوق تروس كما هو في المرفق رقم (2).​


----------



## engineer sameer (8 أكتوبر 2011)

​3- المتحكم الهوائي (Diaphram Controller): وهو كما في المرفق (1)، ويتكون من قرص مطاطي وزنبرك كما هو في المرفق رقم (2).​


----------



## engineer sameer (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذه صور لصمامات اخرى:​


----------



## engineer sameer (8 أكتوبر 2011)

​

4- المحرك المكبسي (Piston Cylinder): ويكون على نوعين:


ا- هيدروليكي: كما هو في المرفق (1)
ب- هوائي: كما في المرفق (2و3)​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس سمير هل يمكننا التوسع اكثر في شرح كل من diaphragm & piston actuators
كي يستفيد الجميع من هذا الجزء الهام


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بانتظارك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا مهندس سمير ياريت لو تتوسع بهذا الجزء الذي ذكره الاخ المهندس ميكانيكي بالتفصيل


----------



## engineer sameer (11 أكتوبر 2011)

في الحقيقة أود ذلك، ولكني أشعر أنا إذا توسعنا في هذا الموضوع فسيطول موضوع الصمامات كثيرا، وسنتشتت عن موضوع الرابط الأصلي، ولكن ما رأيكم أن نقوم بعمل رابط جديد حول هذان الأمران بعد أن ننتهي من موضوع الصمامات الميكانيكية؟​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة لي لا مانع لدي , فعلا موضوع الصمامات موضوع مطول وممتاز, نتمنى ان نبقى ضمن الرابط ولا نتشتت في الوقت الحالي .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (11 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> في الحقيقة أود ذلك، ولكني أشعر أنا إذا توسعنا في هذا الموضوع فسيطول موضوع الصمامات كثيرا، وسنتشتت عن موضوع الرابط الأصلي، ولكن ما رأيكم أن نقوم بعمل رابط جديد حول هذان الأمران بعد أن ننتهي من موضوع الصمامات الميكانيكية؟​



يا ريت والله
ده موضوع جامد جدا ومفيد جداااا


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سنتكلم الآن عن طرق وصل الصمامات الميكانيكية، حيث تتعدد طرق وصلها إلى عدة أشكال كالتالي:


1- وصل الصمامات عن طريق الشفة (Flange): وتكون بحسب نوع المانع إما سطحي بمعنى أنه على سطح الشفة (Raised Face Flanges (RF) ) أو بمعنى أنه ضمن مجرى مخصص له (Ring Type Joint Flanges (RTJ) or Ring Joint Facing Flanges (R-JF)).
ونرى في المرفق الأول صمام يربط عن طريق الفلنجة.
ونرى في المرفق الثاني النوع الأول للفلنجة.
ونرى في المرفق الثالث النوع الثاني منها.​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذه صور أخرى.​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*2- اللحام: حيث يتم لحام جانبي الصمام بالانبوب بعد عمل حف لحرفي التركيب - حرف الصمام وحرف الأنبوب إما باستقامة أو بشكل (**v**) بحسب سماكة الأحرف طبعا. *​ ​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

3- التسنين: حيث يتم عمل تسنين لجانبي الوصلة، ولاحظوا بأن مثل هذا الوصل يكون عند قيم ضغط قليلة، فلا تزيد قيمة الضغط في الأنابيب التي فيها مثل هذه الوصلة عن (5) بار، خاصة في أنظمة الهواء.
وعند زيادة الضغط عن هذا المقدار فيوصى بعملية لحام، فالسلامة أولا، والسلامة آخرا.​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أكتوبر 2011)

4- الكبس: ويستخدم هذا الأسلوب في صمامات البلاستيك (pvc) حيث يتم إدخال طرف الأنبوب في طرف الصمام مع وجود مادة لاصقة.
وفي حالة تساوي طرفي الانبوب والصمام بالقطر، يتم إحماء طرف الصمام ومن ثم إدخال طرف الأنبوب فيه.

يلاحظ أن هذه الطريقة تستخدم للأنظمة التي لا يزيد فيها الضغط عن بار واحد.

وللتعرف على عملية الكبس في المرفق منظر لها.​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> سنتكلم الآن عن طرق وصل الصمامات الميكانيكية، حيث تتعدد طرق وصلها إلى عدة أشكال كالتالي:
> 
> 1- وصل الصمامات عن طريق الشفة (Flange): وتكون بحسب نوع المانع إما سطحي بمعنى أنه على سطح الشفة (Raised Face Flanges (RF) ) أو بمعنى أنه ضمن مجرى مخصص له (Ring Type Joint Flanges (RTJ) or Ring Joint Facing Flanges (R-JF)).
> ونرى في المرفق الأول صمام يربط عن طريق الفلنجة.
> ...



يختلف نوع ال gasket في هذه الحالة 
امثلة
في حالة سوائل كالماء وضغوط منخفضة 10 بار مثلا يكون الوجه الخاص بالفلانشة flat face ويمكن استخدام ال full face rubber gasket في هذه الحالة
في بعض التطبيقات ذات درجات الحرارة العالية والضغوط العالية مثل البخار 500 درجوة وضغط 100 بار يستخدم ال raised face flange ويكون ال gasket spirl wound type
وحالات اخري ايضا للضغوط والحرارات المرتفعة يستخدم ال RTJ او Ring type joint وهي الافضل.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> *2- اللحام: حيث يتم لحام جانبي الصمام بالانبوب بعد عمل حف لحرفي التركيب - حرف الصمام وحرف الأنبوب إما باستقامة أو بشكل (**v**) بحسب سماكة الأحرف طبعا.
> *​


*طبعا اللحام طريقة امنة للربط سواء للفلانشات او الfitting عموما
لكن من وجهة نظري الخاصة انا بعتبرها من اسوء طرق الربط لانها بتصعب عملية الصيانة
واحيانا بيبقي في قيود علي اللحام في اماكن معينة او القطع فيها
سواء بسبب ان المعدات شغالة او لضوابط سيفتي عموما
*


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> 3- التسنين: حيث يتم عمل تسنين لجانبي الوصلة، ولاحظوا بأن مثل هذا الوصل يكون عند قيم ضغط قليلة، فلا تزيد قيمة الضغط في الأنابيب التي فيها مثل هذه الوصلة عن (5) بار، خاصة في أنظمة الهواء.
> وعند زيادة الضغط عن هذا المقدار فيوصى بعملية لحام، فالسلامة أولا، والسلامة آخرا.
> ​



كلامك مظبوط يا هندسة بس احب ازود عليه بس ان احنا طبعا لازم نراعي توحيد ال standard المستخدم للاسنان زي NPT national pipe thread مثلا
مطبعا التفلون و انبوبة ال seal علشان نضمن حكم الربط ومنع التسريب


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> 4- الكبس: ويستخدم هذا الأسلوب في صمامات البلاستيك (pvc) حيث يتم إدخال طرف الأنبوب في طرف الصمام مع وجود مادة لاصقة.
> وفي حالة تساوي طرفي الانبوب والصمام بالقطر، يتم إحماء طرف الصمام ومن ثم إدخال طرف الأنبوب فيه.
> 
> يلاحظ أن هذه الطريقة تستخدم للأنظمة التي لا يزيد فيها الضغط عن بار واحد.
> ...



برضه نوع الاصق المستخدم بيختلف من حاجه لحاجه حسب نوع السائل ودرجات الحرارة والضغوط
ممكن تبقي الوصلات مسننة
وممكن تتلحم بسلك pvc و heater زي اللحام العادي
وعلي فكرة هي بتتحمل ضغوط عالية احنا مثلا بنشغلها في حاجات وصلت لاكتر من 10 بار waste water


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ان شاء الله هرفق شوية صور جامدة وبسيطة توضح كل الكلام ده


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كلامك جميل ومفيد يا ميكانيكي. ولكن بالنسبة لكلامك: ​ 


mechaniky_methanex قال:


> وعلي فكرة هي بتتحمل ضغوط عالية احنا مثلا بنشغلها في حاجات وصلت لاكتر من 10 بار waste water


 
هل هذا مجدي اقتصاديا، أم إن اشتخدمنا الانابيب الحديدية يكون أفضل؟
ما أقصده هل هناك مقارنة بينها وبين الأنابيب الحديدية بالنسبة للسعر عند تساوي الجودة؟​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ المهندس سمير 
مجهود طيب .. وعمل مثمر ..
ومتابعة موفقة .. وشرح سلس .. وموضوع مفيد .. ​ 
شكري وتقديري لك ولكل من يساهم معك في إثراء الموضوع بالمعلومات المفيدة..​ 
ملحوظة : توقيعك له عدة جوانب وزوايا .. ​ 
الهندسة: هي : 1- التخطيط للعمل 
2- وإتمامه ( إنجاز ) 
3- بأقل المتطلبات من رأس مال ( تكلفة وو جدوى إقتصادية ) 
4- ووقت(مأخوذة من الهدف Smart )
5- وجهد ( عمالة متخصصة وعادية )
6- ومعدات 
7- سرعة
8- حل المشاكل 
9- أكبر أنتاج 
10 - بأفضل جودة ( ضبط الجودة ) QA/QC 
11- وآمن طريقة. Safety ​ 
تجدها مجتمعة في PMP​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

نبتدي برفع الصور
اول صورة لل rubber gasket


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

واحنا قلنا انه بيستخدم مع ال full flat face
ضغوط وحرارات قليلة و موائع متأثرش عليه


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ودي صورة ال spirl wound gasket type


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أين الصور يا ميكانيكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

وده ال RTJ


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا أعرف أن (spirl wound gasket ) يكون في بوابات الخزانات، أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> أنا أعرف أن (spirl wound gasket ) يكون في بوابات الخزانات، أليس كذلك؟



ال spirl wound gasket نوع شائع الاستخدام لكفاءته العاليه جدا وممكن تلاقيه في البلوف او ال steam traps او ال heat exchanger او اشياء اخري الفكرة في النهايه ان في تصميم بيجيلي وانا بشتغل عليه والمهم اني ايقي عارف انه ينفع يشتغل هنا ولا لأ حسب المائع الموجود وهل مثلا ال wounds تبقي جرافيت ولا تفلون ولا ......
لكن انا شفت خزانات GRP و gasket بتاعها rubber لان الفكرة ثابته في النهايه (ضغوط وحرارات ومائع بيلامس ال gasket)


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> كلامك جميل ومفيد يا ميكانيكي. ولكن بالنسبة لكلامك: ​
> 
> 
> هل هذا مجدي اقتصاديا، أم إن اشتخدمنا الانابيب الحديدية يكون أفضل؟
> ما أقصده هل هناك مقارنة بينها وبين الأنابيب الحديدية بالنسبة للسعر عند تساوي الجودة؟​



بصراحة الوصلة دي كانت هتوديني الموقع في العيد لانها متحملتش الضغط وضربت من نقط ضعف
ودي صورتها باللاصق او الكولة او ال cement بمعني ادق


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اضطرينا نلف حول النقطة دي طبقات من ال FRP 
وبقي الشكل كده


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

دي بقي اخر صورة لل support اللي احنا عملناها علشان الضغط ميضربش اللحامات
كده بقي لحام بالكلة و بال heater و لفات frp وكمان support في قواعد الخرسانة



​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ورغم كده طبعا هي ارخص بكتير من استخدام الكربون ستيل مثلا
و علي فكرة حاليا شغاله ومفيش منها اي مشاكل


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة أنا لا استطيع أن أرى الصور


----------



## engineer sameer (15 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس سمير ​
> 
> 
> مجهود طيب .. وعمل مثمر ..
> ...


 
د. محمد باشراحيل، أشكر لك مرورك الكريم على هذا الرابط المتواضع ما قد أضاف إليه الكثير من المعنوية والأهمية.
وكان رابطا جيدا كما قلت وذلك بسبب مجهود الشباب الذين اهتموا بالموضوع فأثروه بأسئلتهم فزادوه فائدة وأهمية،
فأوجه شكرك قبلي إليهم كالميكانيكي وأنتل دل وغيرهم.​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سوري يا هندسة الصور صغيرة شويه
انا هحطها في المرفقات احسن


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ده ال PVC welding rod and heater


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ودي صور مختلفة لل gaskets


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ودي صور الخط اللي فيه ضغط 10 بار واستخدمنا فيه pvc


----------



## engineer sameer (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الإضافات المفيدة


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (18 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> جزاك الله خير على الإضافات المفيدة



بارك الله فيك يا هندسه
احنا كدا بنتبادل الخبرات وبنكسب معلومات وياريت كل الناس تشاركنا
انا بزعل لما الاقي عدد الاعضاء يعدي 100000 و في الاخر محدش بيشارك رغم انه هو الكسبان
عموما ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## engineer sameer (19 أكتوبر 2011)

آمين


----------



## engineer sameer (22 أكتوبر 2011)

والآن نأتي إلى السؤال الذي يهم كل مهندس ميكانيكي، وبناء على الشرح الذي قمنا به فيما سبق:


ما هي الأمور التي يجب أن يأخذها المهندس الميكانيكي بعين الاعتبار عند اختياره للصمام المبكانيكي؟​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (22 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> والآن نأتي إلى السؤال الذي يهم كل مهندس ميكانيكي، وبناء على الشرح الذي قمنا به فيما سبق:
> ما هي الأمور التي يجب أن يأخذها المهندس الميكانيكي بعين الاعتبار عند اختياره للصمام المبكانيكي؟
> 
> ​



انا هستني كده لما اشوف حد بيشارك او بيتجاوب معاك 
ربنا يسهل ...........:16::16::16::81::81::81:


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> والآن نأتي إلى السؤال الذي يهم كل مهندس ميكانيكي، وبناء على الشرح الذي قمنا به فيما سبق:
> ما هي الأمور التي يجب أن يأخذها المهندس الميكانيكي بعين الاعتبار عند اختياره للصمام المبكانيكي؟​ ​


 
بارك الله بك مهندس سمير ومهندس ميكانيكي والله انا اتابع الموضوع من اوله ولكن بخصوص الصمام الاخير ليس لدي معلومات موسعه عنه لذلك تجدوني محدود التفاعل معه.. اما فيما يتعلق بسؤالك 
فلكي يتم اختيار صمام في وظيفة معينة هناك امور تحدد نوع الصمام الذي يجب اختياره والامور هي :
1- وظيفة الصمام . هل هي فتح وغلق فقط أو هي سيطرة على جريان المادة أو هي لمنع الجريان المعاكس .
2- كيفية عمل الصمام . هل يعمل الصمام يدويا أو كهربائيا او هيروليكيا او بالهواء.
3- نوع المادة التي تمر خلال الصمام .
4- سرعة المادة وكميتها .
5- درجة حرارة المادة ومقدار ضغطها .
6- اتجاه جريان المادة .


----------



## engineer sameer (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مازال هناك أمورا أخرى، هيا شاركونا أيها الأكارم.


----------



## engineer sameer (14 نوفمبر 2011)

إن العوامل التي تتحكم في اختيارنا للصمام هي:
1- نوع الصمام تبعا لشكل القرص​ 
2- نوع الصمام تبعا لطريقة التحكم به
3- المتطلبات التشغيلية من الصمام للنظام
4- ضغط النظام
5- تدفق النظام
6- درجة حرارة النظام
7- خواص المائع المستخدم
8- طريقة وصل الصمام
9- الكلفة الأولية
10- الصيانة







​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

م. سمير . طال غيابك ارجو ان تكون على خير مايرام .. اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع , مازلنا بانتظارك .. تحياتي


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> م. سمير . طال غيابك ارجو ان تكون على خير مايرام .. اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع , مازلنا بانتظارك .. تحياتي




انا كنت نسيت كل حاجه عن الوضوع فعلا
بانتظارك مهندس سمير


----------



## engineer sameer (9 ديسمبر 2011)

يا سيدي الكريم أنا موجود وأتابع المنتدى كل يوم، ولكني عندما لا أجد مشاركات جديدة أو تساؤلات عن الموضوع فإني لا أستطيع المشاركة، أجد أن هذا الأمر يقيدني.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 ديسمبر 2011)

عندك حق يا هندسة المشاركات قليلة جدا
موضوع مهم زي ده مفيش حد شارك غيرك (صاحب الموضوع) وأحد انشط الاعضاء في رأيي في الفترة الحالية الزميل intel dell والعبد لله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> يا سيدي الكريم أنا موجود وأتابع المنتدى كل يوم، ولكني عندما لا أجد مشاركات جديدة أو تساؤلات عن الموضوع فإني لا أستطيع المشاركة، أجد أن هذا الأمر يقيدني.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. انا بصراحة لم اكن اعلم بوجودك ظننت انك في انشغال او رحلة عمل . عموما اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع مهندس سمير فهو مهم جدا كما نتمنى عند استكماله ان نجد تفاعل ومشاركات جديدة من الاعضاء ,ان اخر ماتحدثت عنه هو (عن طرق وصل الصمامات الميكانيكية) وبعدها تطرقت الى اخر واهم ملحوظة وهي (الطرق التي يجب مراعاتها عند اختيار الصمام ) .. جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .. قبل ان تكمل الموضوع لدي استفسار بسيط ,في الرابط ادناه 
http://www.4shared-china.com/video/9UpkaIar/__online.html 
 مقطع فيديو ثلاثي الابعاد عن احد الصمامات الميكانيكية والذي لم اشاهده قبلا .. فهل من الممكن ان تعطينا وصفا دقيقا لهذا الصمام ؟؟ اسمه ؟ ومجال استخدامه ؟؟ وهل يعتبر صمام بوابه ام لا؟؟وتحياتي لك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. انا بصراحة لم اكن اعلم بوجودك ظننت انك في انشغال او رحلة عمل . عموما اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع مهندس سمير فهو مهم جدا كما نتمنى عند استكماله ان نجد تفاعل ومشاركات جديدة من الاعضاء ,ان اخر ماتحدثت عنه هو (عن طرق وصل الصمامات الميكانيكية) وبعدها تطرقت الى اخر واهم ملحوظة وهي (الطرق التي يجب مراعاتها عند اختيار الصمام ) .. جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .. قبل ان تكمل الموضوع لدي استفسار بسيط ,في الرابط ادناه
> http://www.4shared-china.com/video/9UpkaIar/__online.html
> مقطع فيديو ثلاثي الابعاد عن احد الصمامات الميكانيكية والذي لم اشاهده قبلا .. فهل من الممكن ان تعطينا وصفا دقيقا لهذا الصمام ؟؟ اسمه ؟ ومجال استخدامه ؟؟ وهل يعتبر صمام بوابه ام لا؟؟وتحياتي لك



انا هسمح لنفسي بالمشاركة والرد ع السؤال
علشان حتي المهندس سمير يتحمس ويرجع للموضوع تاني:
النوع ده من البلوف اسمه Pinch valve وهو نوع غير شائع الاستخدام لان ليه تطبيقات معينة.
من التطبيقات دي الموائع اللي بيكون فيها عوالق بنسبه كبيرة ممكن تأثر علي الانواع التانيه من البلوف زي ال gate وتمنع احكام الغلق نتيجة الترسبات اللي ممكن تحصل علي ال seat او النحر اللي ممكن يحصل في ال disc.
لو تلاحظ ان العضو الفعال فيه هو diaphragm اللي بيتقفل ويمنع مرور المائع واللي غاليا فيه عوالق زي ما وضح الفيديو اللي معاك وطبعا ال rubber بيكون ليه فاعلية في التحكم في السريان من غير ما يتأثر بالعوالق دي.
وأحيانا بيستخدم في بعض التطبيقات اللي فيها corrosive liquids زي الصناعات الكيمائية لان طبعا لو metal هيحصله تأكل.


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 ديسمبر 2011)

والصورة دي توضحلك الفكرة شوية.
انتظر تعقيبك مهندس سمير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> انا هسمح لنفسي بالمشاركة والرد ع السؤال
> علشان حتي المهندس سمير يتحمس ويرجع للموضوع تاني:
> النوع ده من البلوف اسمه pinch valve وهو نوع غير شائع الاستخدام لان ليه تطبيقات معينة.
> من التطبيقات دي الموائع اللي بيكون فيها عوالق بنسبه كبيرة ممكن تأثر علي الانواع التانيه من البلوف زي ال gate وتمنع احكام الغلق نتيجة الترسبات اللي ممكن تحصل علي ال seat او النحر اللي ممكن يحصل في ال disc.
> ...


 
مهندس ميكانيكي شكرا لك على اجابتك الجميلة وشكرا على مشاركاتك ومتابعتك للموضوع نتمنى التواصل . وننتظر بدورنا دور المهندس سمير.. تحياتي لك


----------



## engineer sameer (11 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكر زميلينا الكريمين إنتل دل وميكانيكي على هذا التفاعل، وبالنسبة للصمام فإنه تصميم آخر لصمام الغشاء المطاطي، وأنا تعمدت ألا أذكره لأنه تقريبا غير مستعمل في المنشآت الميكانيكية إلا في المعدات الطبية تقريبا وهذا نادر، وأنا شخصيا لم أره في حياتي في أي منشأة من المنشآت التي عملت بها او زرتها.
وتكمن مشكلة هذا النوع من الصمامات في الاهتراء السريع لجلد الغشاء، والذي يظهر في الصور المرفقة.
ويمكن معرفة تاريخ صمام الغشاء المطاطي من خلال الرابط التالي:​http://www.centuryinstrument.com/history.html


----------



## safa khorshed (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engineer sameer (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ننتظر علامة تميزك يا ميكانيكي، فأنت حقا مميز


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس سمير على هذا التوضيح المجزي . وبالفعل تطبيق هذا الصمام نادر جدا بل يكاد معدوما في المنشآت الميكانيكية حيث لم اشاهده قبلا في اي تطبيق , وشكرا الخالص لزميلي المهندس ميكانيكي على تجاوباته ومناقشاته في الموضوع .. عموما سيد سمير , هلا اكملت موضوع الصمامات ؟؟؟ تحية خالصة لك من القلب على هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (12 ديسمبر 2011)

engineer sameer قال:


> ننتظر علامة تميزك يا ميكانيكي، فأنت حقا مميز



شكرا علي الكلام الحلو ده يا هندسة

ان شاء الله في فكرة جامدة اوي في الطريق بس هتحتاج ارادة ومشاركة فعالة مننا كلنا علشان نحمس الناس ونعرفها ازاي تتبادل المعلومة وتستفيد وتفيد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> شكرا علي الكلام الحلو ده يا هندسة
> 
> ان شاء الله في فكرة جامدة اوي في الطريق بس هتحتاج ارادة ومشاركة فعالة مننا كلنا علشان نحمس الناس ونعرفها ازاي تتبادل المعلومة وتستفيد وتفيد


 
في انتظارك يامهندس ميكانيكي لكي تنورنا بما لديك .


----------



## مسلم التاج (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد بعض الصور والبوربوينت لو سمحتو عن الصمامات بتاعت الضغط والسريان والتوجيه والصمامات الخاصة والمؤازره


----------



## engineer sameer (17 ديسمبر 2011)

والآن أيها الزملاء الكرام سننتقل إلى:
صيانة الصمامات الميكانيكية​ ​


----------



## engineer sameer (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بسبب التركيبة الميكانيكية، تظهر في الصمامات الميكانيكية مشكلتين رئيسيتين دائما هما:​1- التهريب وتدعى بالإنجليزية (Leaking)، وهي لغة السوق أيضا.
2- التمرير وتدعى بالإنجليزية (Passing)، وهي لغة السوق كذلك.​


----------



## barkatk86 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## engineer sameer (17 ديسمبر 2011)

1- التهريب:
يمكن مشاهدة هذه الظاهرة بالعين المجردة، وتكون بسبب وجود خلوص بين الساق وجسم الصمام أو بسن الوصلات، لاحظ الصورة.
ينشأ هذا الخلوص بسبب اهتراء الحوافظ الموجودة في تلك المناطق، وهذا التلف ناشئ بسبب الضغط والحرارة للمائع المار من هناك، حيث يؤديان إلى نشفانه ومن ثم تكسره.
لإنهاء هذه المشكلة هناك معالجة أولية يقوم بها عامل الصيانة وهي الشد على براغي ضابط الحشوات أو الشد على بارغي الفلنجات إن كانت الوصلة عبارة عن فلنجة، وإذا لم ينفع الأمر فيتم تغغير الحوافظ الموجودة، وإذا كانت عملية وصل الصمام عبارة عن تسنين فلابد حينها إلا أن يتم تغيير الحوافظ.
تتم هذه العملية عن طريق عزل الصمام عن العمل، ومن ثم فك ضابط الحشوات ، وإزالة الحشوات القديمة، ومن ثم وضع الحوافظ الجديدة، ثم إعادة ضابط الحشوات والشد على البراغي جيدا.
إذا لم تجدي عملية العزل في قطع المائع من المرور من الصمام فلابد حينها من إيقاف النظام لإتمام العملية. ​


----------



## engineer sameer (17 ديسمبر 2011)

2- التمرير: 
أما هذه الظاهرة فتتكون بسبب الخلوص بين القرص والقاعدة، حيث أن مرور السائل المستمر يحدث كشطا في سطح القرص مما يؤدي إلى عدم انطباقه على القاعدة بشكل كامل؛ مسببا بذلك التمرير للسائل.
ولا يمكن رصد هذه الظاهرة بالعين المجردة؛ لأن هذه العملية تحدث داخل الأنبوب، ويمكن الاستدلال عليها عن طريق وضع اليد على جهتي الصمام فإن كان هناك فرق في درجات الحرارة أن الصمام مغلق بشكل جيد، أما إذا كانت الحرارة متشابهة فإن الصمام يعاني من مشكلة التمرير، حيث أنه من المعلوم أن الصمامات لا تؤثر في المحتوى الحراري للموائع المارة فيها.
هذه الظاهرة تتم من خلال صيانة القاعدة والقرص،حيث يتم استبدال القرص عادة، أما بالنسبة لصمامات الأمان فإنه يتم شحذها على آلة معينة تدعى بعملية (lAPPING).
تتم عملية الشحذ عن طريق وضع القرص على سطح ناعم نسبيا، ومن ثم تحريك القرص عليه وتكون عملية التحريك على شكل رقم ثمانية بالإنجليزي (8).
وعادة في الصمامات غير صمامات الأمان يتم تغيير الصمام بأكمله كما هو الحال في الشركات المحلية.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس سمير . وشكرا جزيلا لك على عودتك من جديد في استكمال الموضوع . بخصوص الموضوع الجديد الذي طرحته الا وهو صيانة الصمامات لدي بعض الاستفسارات استاذنا الكريم حول هاتين المشكلتين :
1- بالنسبة للمشكلة الثانية الا وهي (التمرير) , هل يوجد جهاز او اداة معينة يتم من خلالها كشف هذه المشكلة ؟؟ ام فقط يمكن الاستدلال بها كما ذكرت بوضع اليد والتحسس بفرق درجة الحرارة بين الطرفين؟؟
2- هل لديك صورة عن الاداة التي تقوم بعملية ال lAPPING ؟ وان لم يكن متوفرا فما البديل ؟؟؟ 
3-وهل يعاني الصمام اللارجوعي من هاتين المشكلتين ام ان هذا السؤال سابق لاوانه ؟؟
4- وبصراحة لم افهم هذه العبارة : 
(ومن ثم تحريك القرص عليه وتكون عملية التحريك على شكل رقم ثمانية بالإنجليزي (8)).

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer sameer (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الزميل الكريم انتل دل أشكرك لما كتبت،
بالنسبة لسؤالك:



intel dell قال:


> ا 1- بالنسبة للمشكلة الثانية الا وهي (التمرير) , هل يوجد جهاز او اداة معينة يتم من خلالها كشف هذه المشكلة ؟؟ ام فقط يمكن الاستدلال بها كما ذكرت بوضع اليد والتحسس بفرق درجة الحرارة بين الطرفين؟؟


فربما هناك جهاز لكنني لم أقف عليه، ولكن إذا كان الصمام بعده عداد تدفق فيمكن أن يتم الاستدلال عليه من خلال العداد، إو إذا كان نهاية الخط مفتوح إلى الهواء الجوي فيمكن الاستدلال عليه من خلال النظر لنزول المائع من نهاية الخط، ودائما يعتمد على حسب الحالة الموجودة.


----------



## engineer sameer (18 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> ا 2- هل لديك صورة عن الاداة التي تقوم بعملية ال lapping ؟ وان لم يكن متوفرا فما البديل ؟؟؟


 
أنظر المرفق، هذه أحد الأنواع.
في حال عدم توفرها نستبدل القرص


----------



## engineer sameer (18 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> (ومن ثم تحريك القرص عليه وتكون عملية التحريك على شكل رقم ثمانية بالإنجليزي (8)).


 
قرص الحف الموجود على سطح الآلة، يتم تحريك قرص الصمام عليه على الشكل المشار له حتى يتم الوصول إلى أفضل سطح مستوي


----------



## engineer sameer (18 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> ا 3-وهل يعاني الصمام اللارجوعي من هاتين المشكلتين ام ان هذا السؤال سابق لاوانه ؟؟


 
بالعكس هذا أوانه.
نعم قد يحصل تمرير عليه، وهذا بسبب عدم انطباق القرص على القاعدة، وله عدة اسباب: فمثلا إذا كان المائع الموجود وقود ثقيل مثلا قد يتكتل بعضه على مدخل الصمام فيمنع الانطباق، أو قد يصدأ عمود الدوران للقرص وغيرها من الأسباب.
وإذا كان رجوع المائع فيه خطورة، فإنه عادة يستخدم ما يسمى بمجموعة مانع الرجوع (back flow preventer)، وهي مكونة من صمامي عدم رجوع وصمام تصريف وصمامي عزل،حيث أنه عندتوقف تزويد الخط بالمائع يحاول المائع المار بالعودة نتيجة نقصان الضغط، وفي حال فشل صمام عدم الرجوع الأول بمنع المائع من الرجوع يفتح صمام التصريف الذي يعتمد في عمله على إشارة ضغط المائع المار خلاله، وبوجود صمام عدم الرجوع الثاني يكون الأمر في غاية الأمان. 
لاحظ المرفق.


----------



## ameeno (18 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع


بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك أمينو على المرور
وفيك بارك الله


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع
​


----------



## engineer sameer (31 ديسمبر 2011)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع​


 
العفو، الشكر لله


----------



## engineer sameer (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هل هناك استفسارات أخرى نستطيع أن نناقشها أيها الأخوة الأكارم؟​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس سمير ... لدي استفسارات معينةتخص الموضوع ارجو ان لاتكون في محلها :
1- مالفرق بين استخدام صمام السدادة (pluge valve) والصمام الكروي (ball valve) لنفس المائع ؟؟ اقصد لو كان لدينا صمام كروي في منظومة انابيب معينة يجري فيها مائع معين وليكن غاز واستوجب لدينا استبدال هذا الصمام بصمام اخر هو صمام السدادة . فهل يصح ذلك ؟؟؟ ام ان مقدار الخنق يكون مختلفا؟؟

2- هل صمام الامان يفتح ويغلق فقط؟؟؟ ام يفتح ولو بمقدار قليل حسب ضغط الغاز ؟؟

3- هل يجوز استخدام صمام الفراشة في منظومات السوائل؟؟؟ ام في الغازات فقط؟؟؟ ولماذا؟؟

4- بعد اتمامك لهذا الموضوع هل ستتطرق الى طرق فتح وغلق الصمام (اليدوية - الكهربائية - الهوائية ........الخ) بالتفصيل ؟؟

5- هل ستتطرق الى الصمامات الهيدروليكية ؟؟

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer sameer (1 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس سمير ... لدي استفسارات معينةتخص الموضوع ارجو ان لاتكون في محلها :


 
هل ترجو ذلك حقا!


----------



## engineer sameer (1 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> 1- مالفرق بين استخدام صمام السدادة (pluge valve) والصمام الكروي (ball valve) لنفس المائع ؟؟ اقصد لو كان لدينا صمام كروي في منظومة انابيب معينة يجري فيها مائع معين وليكن غاز واستوجب لدينا استبدال هذا الصمام بصمام اخر هو صمام السدادة . فهل يصح ذلك ؟؟؟ ام ان مقدار الخنق يكون مختلفا؟؟


 
ارجع إلى مواصفة كل صمام كما ذكرناها وستجد الجواب.


----------



## engineer sameer (1 يناير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> 2- هل صمام الامان يفتح ويغلق فقط؟؟؟ ام يفتح ولو بمقدار قليل حسب ضغط الغاز ؟؟
> 
> 3- هل يجوز استخدام صمام الفراشة في منظومات السوائل؟؟؟ ام في الغازات فقط؟؟؟ ولماذا؟؟
> 
> ...


 
2- يفتح ويغلق فقط، والذي يفتح بمقدار معين هو صمام التحكم أو صمام التفييض الخاص بالزيوت.
3- لا يستخدم إلا في أنظمة السوائل، أما الغازات فلا لأن الغازات عادة ضغطها عالي، ثم إن عملية العزل للغازات به ليست مجدية، والله أعلم.
4- لم أفهم هذه النقطة، أرجو منك الشرح.
5- في رأبط آخر إن شاء الله تعالى وبهمتكم يا شباب، والله الموفق.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 يناير 2012)

engineer sameer قال:


> هل ترجو ذلك حقا!


 
هههههههه عفوا انا كنت اقصد (ارجو ان تكون في محلها )



engineer sameer قال:


> 2- يفتح ويغلق فقط، والذي يفتح بمقدار معين هو صمام التحكم أو صمام التفييض الخاص بالزيوت.
> 3- لا يستخدم إلا في أنظمة السوائل، أما الغازات فلا لأن الغازات عادة ضغطها عالي، ثم إن عملية العزل للغازات به ليست مجدية، والله أعلم.
> 
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله لك وبانتظارك


----------



## engineer sameer (2 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله العظيم، لقد كنت أنوي أن أبدأ بالمحرك الهوائي، بعد الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي كنت أتوقعها عما مضى، وسنؤجل المحرك الكهربائي إلى وقت آخر.

ولقد كنت أتمنى أن يلاقي هذا الرابط الاهتمام بتثبيته.

وسنبدأ بالمحرك الهوائي عما قريب إن شاء الله تعالى.
فإلى الملتقى.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 يناير 2012)

engineer sameer قال:


> سبحان الله العظيم، لقد كنت أنوي أن أبدأ بالمحرك الهوائي، بعد الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي كنت أتوقعها عما مضى، وسنؤجل المحرك الكهربائي إلى وقت آخر.
> 
> ولقد كنت أتمنى أن يلاقي هذا الرابط الاهتمام بتثبيته.
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله بك ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## جلال الشبيلات (9 يناير 2012)

ممكن تساعدني ...
عندي ثلاث مضخات طرد مركزي تجتمع فيها خطوط ال discharge في header واحد ضغطه 7 كغم/سم2 ..
المشكله هي أن أحدى هذه المضخات بحاجه الى صيانه ولا نستطيع عزلها لوجود تمرير في صمامي العزل وعدم الرجوع ...
فهل يوجد طريقه لعزلها بدون ايقاف النظام مع العلم ان النظام يزود ماء التبريد الى أكثر من وحده ?
الرجاء المساعده


----------



## البشري*** (10 يناير 2012)

مهندس /سمير 
اشكرك على الموضوع 
اتمنى منك ان تخبرنا ماهي افضل الشركات العالميه في صناعه الصمامات؟


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## آدم الدود رمضان (10 يناير 2012)

والله الموضوع جميل ونتمنى المزيد​


----------



## eng. emam (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك تااه خير


----------



## eng. emam (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الحكيم السروري (10 يناير 2012)

parsser reducer valve صمام تخفيض الضغط هو يستخدم التخفيض الضغوط في الشبكات المياة او الاي شبكات


----------



## engineer sameer (11 يناير 2012)

جلال الشبيلات قال:


> ممكن تساعدني ...
> عندي ثلاث مضخات طرد مركزي تجتمع فيها خطوط ال discharge في header واحد ضغطه 7 كغم/سم2 ..
> المشكله هي أن أحدى هذه المضخات بحاجه الى صيانه ولا نستطيع عزلها لوجود تمرير في صمامي العزل وعدم الرجوع ...
> فهل يوجد طريقه لعزلها بدون ايقاف النظام مع العلم ان النظام يزود ماء التبريد الى أكثر من وحده ?
> الرجاء المساعده


 
الأخ الكريم جلال، أرجو أن تزودني في الصورة بشكل أوضح، ما هي كمية التمرير، وماهي أهمية النظام، وما هي الوحدة التي يتم تزويد مياه التبريد فيها حتى استطيع أن أقدر مدى قدرتي على الإجابة، وما هو العطل الموجود أصلا على المضخة.
ولكن أحاول الإجابة بشكل عام:
هناك وسيلة وفيها يتم استخدام (Blined Flange)، وإذا وجد هناك خط تصريف بين صمام عدم الرجوع وصمام العزل يتم فتحه لتقليل التمرير باتجاه المضخة.


----------



## engineer sameer (11 يناير 2012)

البشري*** قال:


> مهندس /سمير
> اشكرك على الموضوع
> اتمنى منك ان تخبرنا ماهي افضل الشركات العالميه في صناعه الصمامات؟


 
هناك العديد من الشركات بحسب ما أعلم، منها: Comeval مثلا أو FKI أو Dewrance أو Friulco خذ مثلا هذا الرابط:
www.diaval.com
وإذا بحثت في الشبكة العنكبوتية ستجد الكثير من الشركات التي لها وكالات في جميع أنحاء العالم العربي الحبيب.


----------



## engineer sameer (11 يناير 2012)

عبد الحكيم السروري قال:


> parsser reducer valve صمام تخفيض الضغط هو يستخدم التخفيض الضغوط في الشبكات المياة او الاي شبكات


 
راجع الرابط من أوله وستعرف الإجابة.
لكن لاحظ: (Pressure Redusing Valve)


----------



## ahmed alfaid (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس سمير والله اني كانت خلفيتي عن الصمامات ضعيف جدا دلوقتي ماسك الاجنده و بكتب و بذاكر كل مشاركاتك و شرحك الوافي و الممتاز -- اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## جلال الشبيلات (13 يناير 2012)

engineer sameer قال:


> الأخ الكريم جلال، أرجو أن تزودني في الصورة بشكل أوضح، ما هي كمية التمرير، وماهي أهمية النظام، وما هي الوحدة التي يتم تزويد مياه التبريد فيها حتى استطيع أن أقدر مدى قدرتي على الإجابة، وما هو العطل الموجود أصلا على المضخة.
> ولكن أحاول الإجابة بشكل عام:
> هناك وسيلة وفيها يتم استخدام (blined flange)، وإذا وجد هناك خط تصريف بين صمام عدم الرجوع وصمام العزل يتم فتحه لتقليل التمرير باتجاه المضخة.


 


بالبدايه شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع 

أخي العزيز .. كمية التمرير لا استطيع معرفتها ولكن يوجد على خط الطرد ما بين المضخه و مانع الرجوع vent ويوجد pressure gage تكون قراءته عند فتح ال vent بما يقارب 3 كغ/سم2 .. 
أما بالنسبه لاهمية النظام فهو مهم لدرجة اننا لا نستطيع ايقافه أو حتى تخفيض ضغطه الى 4 كغ/سم2 . فهو يزود جميع الوحدات الموجوده في الشركه
مع العلم أن قطر خط الطرد 20 انش


----------



## engineer sameer (13 يناير 2012)

ahmed alfaid قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس سمير والله اني كانت خلفيتي عن الصمامات ضعيف جدا دلوقتي ماسك الاجنده و بكتب و بذاكر كل مشاركاتك و شرحك الوافي و الممتاز -- اكثر الله من امثالك


 
آمين، وشكرا لك.


----------



## engineer sameer (13 يناير 2012)

جلال الشبيلات قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 77029
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هذا نظام كبير!
هل تسمح بسرد مشكلة المضخة؟
وحبذا لو راسلتني على الخاص لتوضح لي مجال عمل الشركة وأمور أخرى حتى استطيع أن أساعدك.
أنا في خدمتك.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (20 يناير 2012)

engineer sameer قال:


> engineer (intel dell): Hyd. Pressure relief valve = hyd. Pressure regulator valve​
> 
> so is it clear​
> 
> with my best regards​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : هذا اقتباس لاحد مشاركاتك ردا على سؤالي عندما سالت عن الفرق بين الصمامين ... لو كان هذان الصمامان متشابهان و لديهما نفس طريقة العمل فلماذا هما مختلفان في طريقة الرسم في الدوائر الهيدرولكية ؟؟ انظر الى الصورة المرفقة حيث سترى ان رسمهما مختلف تماما.. تحياتي


----------



## engineer sameer (25 يناير 2012)

المهندس الفاضل إنتل دل:
تحية طيبة وبعد:
إن تماثل عمل الصمامان ليس مسوغا لتماثلهما في الرسم، فإن إشارة التحكم تختلف، وإن كان أحدهما يتم التحكم به آلاتيا والآخر ميكانيكيا فحتما ستختلف الرسوم لهما. 
وانت حينها سألت عن الفرق بين صمام الأمان ومتحكم الضغط الهيدروليكي، وأخبرتك بأن الصمامان يختلفان في هذه النقطة وهي التحكم بمقدار الضغط.
ولك مني السلام.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 أبريل 2012)

*تحية طيبة*

السلام عليكم ؟؟ مهندس سمير كيف الحال ارجوا ان تكون على خير مايرام .. هل من الممكن ان تكمل موضوع الصمامات ام ان نهاية المطاف تكمن هنا؟ 
خالص تحياتي


----------



## ابن الصحرا (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الصمام عبارة عن اداة لغلق او فتح الانابيب


----------



## operaaaa (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة الموضوع شيق جدااااااااااااااااااااا على فكرة انا مش مهندسة انا خريجة تجارة انجلش وبشتغل سكرتيرة في شركة استيراد وتوريد الالات و معدات ميكانيكية و بكتب الحاجات دي في درفتات و قررتاني لازم افهم اللي بكتبه و الموضوع شيق جداااا هو انا ينفع اتعلم و اكون بفهم في الحاجات دي زي المهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا بصراحة لما بشوف المهندسات اللي عندنا بيشتغلوا ببقى نفسي اشتغل في نفس مجال شغلهم


----------



## operaaaa (7 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب حضرتك تنصحنى بايه عشان اتعلم و افهم في المجال ده بسرعة


----------



## priceoftango (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين اخوتي الاعزاء 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , لا اعرف اين المهندس سمير حيث اننا لم نره منذ مدة طويلة لاستكمال الموضوع , نرجو ان يكون بخير مايرام. تحياتي


----------



## ahmed elmola (29 يناير 2013)

المهندس الفاضل سمير 
السلام عليكم 
نشرك على هذا المجهود الرائع
اريد ان اسألك عن طرق تشغيل الصمامات وكيفيه تركيب المشغل على الصمام وهل يوجد مراكز تدريب لهذا الغرض او كتب باللغه العربيه هذا الجزء مهم جدا بالنسبه لى


----------



## fareada (9 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
وعندى سؤال
كيف يتم إختبار صمام الأمان للغلاية البخارية(المرجل)


----------



## fareada (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## fareada (10 يونيو 2013)

إذا كان يمكن إستخدام relief valve مع safety valve أو بديلا عنه 
فلماذا كل غلايات البخار مصممة على safety valve فقط أرجو الرد​


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (18 مارس 2014)

ما الفرق بين through conduit gate valve و gate valve الاعتيادي ؟؟


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (25 أبريل 2014)

ببساطة ان​safety valve يستخدم مع الضغوط العالية و الواطئة 

​


----------



## Dawwas (26 أبريل 2014)

بحاجة الا هذه المعلومات


----------

